# Happy Birthday Hans! He's 1



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Our little boy turned 1!, It been a very difficult and saddening month. We put our dear 13 year old Toby down this month too Very mixed emotions. But still our Hans has help us thru it. Happy Birthday boy, mommy and daddy love you!


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow!!! Very beautiful boy you have there! He's gorgeous, I love the head on view of him.

Sorry to hear about your other boy, that's rough. Please give Hans a good happy birthday belly rub from me 

He looks like a big boy. How much does he weigh?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Hans you handsome boy.


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Can't believe he grew so fast. I miss this version of him.


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

I find it amazing to see the color changes they go through as they get older. Just comparing those pictures of him, incredible. They are adorable as puppies, but they're gorgeous creatures all grown up.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday Hans!! He sure is a handsome fella!! 

So very sorry to hear of the loss of your Toby.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hans!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Hans! He is a striking guy!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy birthday Hans!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow he's so pretty! :wub:


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks, he's been the key to dealing with the passing of our Toby. He's super smart and super strong, it's amazing how different my to boys are (were).


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he is gorgeous, happy birthday hans


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm in a similar situation to you. My 13 year old mix had to be put to sleep at the end of November and my GSD puppy just turned one. My GSD, Truman, as been such a help in coping with the loss of Havoc. I am so glad I got him when I did. 

Hans is such a handsome boy! I'm impressed with how much he has filled out already. Truman is still so lanky.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I love the head shot of Hans  very handsome. How much does he weigh/how tall is he?


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

My young lady just turned one as well! Happy birthday Hans!!


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Someone else asked how much he weighted and how tall he is. I'll have to check.


----------

